# Macdonald Cardrona - Nr Peebles in Scottish Borders



## slugger (Oct 12, 2010)

We managed to get a groupon deal of Â£19.50 to play this course whilst the wives and kid went swimming for the day and took a trip onto Peebles which is just a couple of miles along the road.

The reception in the box of a hotel was a bit luke warm and this was compounded when they were tight enough to attempt to charge 10p for a pencil!!! It's small things like this that puts you off!

Unfortunately we had arrived slightly too late to use the free range balls, but the range looked good enough for a nice warm up. No targets as such, just distance markers. The practice balls were taylormade so good enough quality. We did have a short putting practice on the recently hollow tined practice green which ran well enough but had a few bobbles.

We had a strong easterly blowing for the entire round, which contributed to some outstanding drives on the 1st hole, then on the other holes towards the end of the round that also run in the same direction.

The first 9 holes have a bit of character about them, with subtle undulations and a bit of a hill at the end of the 2nd and beginning of the 3rd. The 5th is a wonderful par 3 that is about as visually intimidating a tee shot that you'll get in golf. Water both sides and at the back of the raised green. Cracking hole. 

The 7th lived up to its reputation as a card wrecker and then you cross the bridge over the river tweed after the 8th to play another par 3 before walking down through some woods to the bottom end of the course. 

The holes from here to the 15th are a mix of very good, and downright boring. A couple of the par 5s had me thinking of hitting balls into any grassy field that you can think of! No features, no character and no challenge. Pretty poor really. 

Things then liven up a bit for the last 3 holes where danger and reward lie round every corner.

Crossing from the 17th to 18th is another trek back over the river to the long slither of the 18th which i can imagine is quite a difficult hole into the normally prevailing wind. There's a pond short and right of the raised green which i imagine finds plenty of balls when a stiff breeze is blowing in your face.

As a whole, the course is nice enough, apart from those boring boring holes half way through the back nine. The greens are large and run true, were a bit slow due to the amount of rain. The bunkers are very large - like really large. Some of the sand was not the best quality, but on the whole they were pretty good and fair enough to get out of.

Not sure i'd rush back, but we had a good day and a looooong walk.

Glad we paid so little through the groupon deal.

3 1/2 stars out of 5 for me.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 12, 2010)

Aye that is a fair review...a place I would not hurry back to either Slugger.

If you didn't know who had designed it I reckon you would be able to guess it after you have played it.

Let's see, big greens,big bunkers,big tees,wide fairways,a good few walks between greens and tees....oh let's see,Dave Thomas by any chance???!!


----------



## madandra (Oct 12, 2010)

It was a muck heap when I played there last March. Just bout value for money at Â£20 but I cant se it in my diary for next year.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure i'd rush back
		
Click to expand...

It was the lack of a free pencil that did it yeah?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 13, 2010)

Typical Scotsman Smiffy, tighter than a ducks ar$e in water!


----------



## GatesheadGolfer (Dec 30, 2010)

I played there a few year's back; me & her indoors had a cheap overnight package (with her having the spa option). Quite liked it (but then I hadn't played a wide range of courses at that point in time). 

I recall the holes now you have described them especially short 2nd with a steep hill near the green. I played on my own, was full of flu & had a mare, so would like to make amends one day!

Do you guys get many good offers through Groupon? We have bought our first one - Â£110 for accomodation for 2 at Slaley Hall, bottle of wine, breakfast, leisure facilities, and when we check out, golf for me on Hunting course (where European Seniors play) and Spa for HID. They claim normal price is Â£380, but that would be based on both playing golf in the height of summer for Â£90 each; whereas we are going Feb 3rd where hopefully it will be okay conditions!


----------

